# Cosmetics! Do you break out or stay clear



## dolcedaniela (Oct 9, 2009)

Lets talk Cosmetics and BREAK OUTS (also known as pimples, blemishes, zits, acne, f*$%#%#$)

What cosmetics have you noticed break you out?? What cosmetics keep your face clear? I wanna know!!

<3


----------



## Simply Elegant (Oct 9, 2009)

My skin isn't acne prone and everything I've tried tried has been fine except SFF the first few times I used it and a Clinique cream foundation.


----------



## yupitzTara (Oct 11, 2009)

I use mac and it doesnt break me out. But i have oily skin and have breakouts every now and then.  Mostly related to stress & diet.

I use Clinique liquid face wash and the Clinique Different moisturizing gel.  I also you neutrogena ance spot treatment (it has benzoyl peroxide in it).  I recently bought a sample pack of ponds face wipes from target.  I love it so far.  It takes off all my makeup and leaves my face feeling clean before i actually wash it.  I normally use the mac face wipes, but it leaves a residue so i HAVE to wash it.


----------



## kathyp (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm not really acne-prone, at least I haven't been in over a decade, but I use a light BHA lotion at night (the Neutrogena one in the green tube, or sometimes Paula's Choice). It keeps any random zits at bay. I got a few small whiteheads on my chin from BE, and a long, long time ago I got a huge cyst from a now discontinued brand's long-wearing makeup. Other than that, I have dryish skin that I could probably slather Crisco on without too much fear. (Products with shea butter work well for me.)


----------



## dolcedaniela (Oct 22, 2009)

I have had flawless skin all my life but now I'm 21 now and just a few months back I put on some MAC studio fx powder to quickly leave the house (i hadn't used this powder in a long time) and I broke out into a huge cystic pimple on the middle of my nose! I have been working on clearing my skin since then...

My skin finally cleared up, I went to Sephora to try to buy dior or makeup forever foundations because like I told the Sephora girl, those products never broke me out before. I put an emphasis on my sensitive skin.

 She insisted they would break me out because they're fuller coverage so she hoaxed me into buying BARE MINERALS starter kit. Not one but two girls told me bareminerals is great for sensitive skin, claiminig it would clear up my skin! Anyway, I keep high definition photographs to keep track of how my acne is progressing. For weeks my break outs were clearing up... and not even a week after going to sephora and using their recommedations. I now have full on acne, 15 - 20 new pimples have formed including the painful cystic kind that feel like bumps. I have them all over my cheek and down my nose and forhead- when I used to only break out on my chin. Basically Sephora and bare minerals have ruined me. 

I am a makeup artist, but Please do not ever take the advice of some know it all make up girl (because usually they know nothing) - go with your instincts.

In retrospect they shouldn't be trying to give advice for acne, leave that to the professionals. They made my problem 10 x worse because maybe they wanted to seem like they were capable. As makeup girls, you shouldn't be trying to do the job of a dermatologist.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Oct 22, 2009)

Just because something is full coverage doesn't mean it'll break you out. I think a main cause is just not getting all the makeup off at night or unconciously touching your face. Double cleansing is definitely going to help. My skin broke out for a couple of months years ago and differin cleared it up so fast. As far as makeup goes MUFE and NARS has always made my skin look flawless and stay clear. I use olive oil to remove makeup and a mix of shine control morning glow cleanser and neutrogena cream wash for sensitive skin after. 

Become an Acne Detective

That site has a bunch of ingredients in makeup and skincare that can cause acne or make it worse and the level of an irritant it is. I'd really research ingredients first.


----------



## ForgetRegret (Oct 22, 2009)

There is some advice that I think is VERY helpful, and doesn't necessarily need to come from a derm...the girl who steered to to BE was a moron, especially after you emphasized your sensitivity issues, because the bismuth in BE has a tendency to irritate the skin. Happens in girls who don't even HAVE sensitive skin. Bismuth is one of those evil ingredients that can ravage your skin if you have a sensitivity to it. Honestly hun, I'd say stick with what you know works for you as far as makeup goes...as for breakouts, I've been using MAC cremewash and VAE for a couple weeks, and my skin's never felt or looked better, but that's what works for me...once you find the regimen that works for you, it'll be almost effortless to keep your skin under control. It took me years to find what works for me, but my skin is reaping the rewards. GL sweetie!


----------



## rosasola1 (Oct 22, 2009)

sadly, i find that FIX foundations from MAC freak my skin out :/ i love their mineral stuff and i can't live without my select cover up!  but my skin salvation is "baby face" from Lush.


----------



## LittleMissLazy (Oct 29, 2009)

I usually break out from any kind of toner so I just stay away...


----------



## ashk36 (Oct 29, 2009)

MAC studio fix powder broke me out like a mofo!! Cystic pimples, too. Like 3 of them, all on one cheek, and they were HUGE. I didn't realize that was the culprit until my face was exploding. Not cool. I loved the coverage, but I would get SO oily after such a short time, and then I broke out so bad. I stick with mineral makeup. Coastal Scents gets hated on so much, but I like their mineral foundation. I've been using it for at least a year now and it doesn't bother my skin at all. I definitely still break out here and there, but I don't think it has anything to do with my makeup. More stress and hormones than anything. Bare Escentuals broke me out when I used it, and that bismuth oxychloride is super itchy when you sweat even a little bit.


----------



## Almond_Eyed (Oct 30, 2009)

I think most of my breakouts are hormonal. I have eczema so I have to deal with those breakouts as well. I used to have oily/combination skin but now I have normal to dry skin. I have dry patches of skin here and there and a few small pimples and bumps every now and then.

I went to Sephora and my friend that works there suggested Korres Athens 3 in 1 Cleansing Emulsion. It's been working great for me, it takes off my makeup and it keeps my pores clean. It does leave a bit of an oily residue (it contains vegtable oil), but I actually like it because it helps moisturize my dry skin. It's not your typical cleanser, some people might not like the texture.

I was a little wary of buying MAC concealer, but the Select Moisturecover doesn't break me out. I'm known to have sensitive skin but Bare Escentuals makeup doesn't break me out either. I think it really depends on your reaction to bismuth oxychloride though.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 30, 2009)

Bare Escentuals breaks me out too! I guess it works for some people, but it tore my face up something fierce.


----------



## BitBitBabiGirl (Oct 30, 2009)

Nothing has ever made me break out, yet. *knocks on wood*

I use Benefits You Clean Up Nice ! facewash, it is amazing,because it keeps my skin clear and soft. I love it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It is a tad expensive though.


----------

